# billige druckerpatronen



## 19master94 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauche für meinen HP hp photosmart c5180 neue Partonen jedoch sind mir die Original HP Patronen zu teuer. Gibt es eine gute Marke die solche Partonen herstellt? Ich habe schon mal einen Pack ausgesucht, sind die in ordnung (-ttr- dreifache Fuellmenge XXL Tintenpatronen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

hoffe ihr könnnt mir helfen


----------



## Razer83 (23. März 2011)

Schau Mal bei www.druckerzubehör.de da gibt es günstige Patronen, und laut den kunden dort sollen se gut sein. selbst aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie wichtig der Preis ist, aber ich hatte zb gute Erfahrungen mit Boeder, Geha, KMP und Certone. Sowie den Patronen die man gelegendlich bei Lidl bekommt.


----------



## s|n|s (25. März 2011)

Beim Elektro-Großmarkt um die Ecke gibt es Pelikan-Patronen. Die sind fehlerfrei und haben ein weitaus besseres Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis als die Original-Patronen. Wenn der Drucker nicht allzu neu ist, steht die Chance gut, dass es dafür von Pelikan Patronen gibt.


----------



## Razer83 (30. März 2011)

EPSON und die Pelikan Patronen vertragen sich nicht. das ist meine Erfahrung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> EPSON und die Pelikan Patronen vertragen sich nicht. das ist meine Erfahrung


Ja dadurch konnte ich viele Drucker verkaufen, einige Modelle waren generell gegen Nachbau allergisch


----------



## s|n|s (30. März 2011)

Mein HP frisst die Pelikan wie die originalen. Funktioniert. Interressant, das mit den Epsons.


----------



## Razer83 (31. März 2011)

So war es bei nem bekannten, und bei EPSON gibt es angeblich auch noch Probleme mit der Garantie. Das sind die Erfahrungen von nem bekannten und aus nem Tinten Füll Shop aus meiner stadt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden 5 Epson innerhalb von 2 Monaten gekillt mit Pelikan und der Suppe von den Druckertankstellen. Da war alles vertreten, vom Billigdrucker bis zum Photodrucker für etliche Taler. Mein HP hatte zb Probleme mit den Patronen von Geha, die war wohl schon zu oft zum Recycling genutzt worden ( hatte Probleme mit dem Füllstand ).


----------



## Kalmar (1. April 2011)

Um Probleme mit "fremden" Patronen zu umgehen, sollte man möglichst nur immer von einer Marke nehmen.
Bei häufigen Tintenwechsel verstopfen die Düsen leicht.
Ich benutze die Patronen von druckerzubehör, hatte bis jetzt (4 Jahre) keine Probs damit, super Druckquali.
Natürlich kann man auch nen Drucker nehmen, wo auch immer gleich der Druckkopf mit an der Patrone ist, aber das hat seinen Preis - z.B. bei HP bezahlt man dann für die "billigen" Patronen immernoch bis zu 20 €...


----------



## johnsten (15. Juli 2011)

Unsere Firma lässt das alles machen. Wir schicken die Toner zu Tintenalarm und die machen es dann für uns.


----------

